# disscussing nuggets 4real thoe!



## r4real (Feb 24, 2015)

Sorry boys and Girls its been awhile... any guesses to what this is.? Would appetite and second or third opinion on this one Thanks....r4real


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 24, 2015)

Keeping in mind I know nothing about minerals, it would be my guess that the piece in question is chalcopyrite.

I'm interested in reading what it is, however. 

Harold


----------



## dannlee (Feb 24, 2015)

Where was that found?

Just a guess but that looks like the overrun from a bronze thermite welding pour like they use on railroad rail, heavy steel piping and and power/signal cables - a spark ignites it, a graphite chamber holds it until a stainless steel disc melts through and the liquid in excess of 2,500°C - gets discharged straight into the weld cavity.... it's got just enough green oxides on it, and the 'dripped' melted wax effect to be around 4 or 6 years old... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exothermic_welding


----------



## Toddntucson7 (Apr 28, 2016)

I don't know I worked for the railroad many years it doesn't look like where they would have connected the ribbon rail (one solid rail) for main line. Did you find it in the yard or out on the tracks somewhere? I have some stuff like this as well looks like a mix of slag from copper smelting at Magma like yours. Have tons of it. I know some guys used to get copper that fell off, littered the bottom of the copper flat car and save in a coffee jar sometimes when the car came in for repair. Some wasn't refined and had gold among other Metals. They would turn it into scrap at end of week for beer money. The scrap dealers quit taking railroad copper, those days are long past.


----------

